# Hedgehog Asylum Seeker



## Goblet (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello,

First of all, I'm aware of my irresponsibility, but I didn't know this would happen...

I live in Germany, where our white bellied friends are legal and I've had Goblet for over a year now. He is around 15 months old. Very grouchy, but tame when he has slept and been fed accordingly. However, due to COVID-19 reasons (family emergency) I must return to Spain. Unfortunately, hedgies are ILLEGAL in Spain. Therefore, my only solution is to travel with him to where my fianceé lives (Ukraine). 

The issue is: hedgies are legal in Germany, Poland and Ukraine. But it is not legal to travel with them on a bus due to the transport company's policy. 

My question is...what will happen if I get busted by customs with my hedgie while on the bus? The animal itself is legal, but not to be transported. He has all his papers and is healthy. 

Sorry for the question, but I would like to have some opinions regarding this.

Also, feel free to ban / delete this post if it goes against the Community code.

Peace


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe you can have your fiancee or someone else in your family drive halfway to come pick him up, because it owuld be better if he wasn't on a public transportation system if I am understanding right? I don't know if you oculd do that, but if you own the car or something maybe that would work?


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

I would find another way to get him where you need to. I would hate for him to be seized or you to get into legal trouble for transporting him. Is ride sharing like Uber a thing there? For the right amount of money someone may drive you?


----------

